# Upper/Lower - is it packed ? Help a bro :(



## Milos_97 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey,

I need help regarding my upper/lower routine :/
Every upper lower routine i found wasnt really for me because there werent many excercises for my weakest areas(chest and back).

My statsi m 19 year old btw)

Bench Press 200 lbs x 1
Squat 286 lbs x 1
Deadlift 330 lbs x 1
OHP 132 lbs x 1

For a year(how much i am working out)i gained over 20 lbs 
Anyway,here is the program


Monday

Upper 1

Bench Press 3x5
Incline Bench Press 3x8
Reverse Bent Over Rows 3x8
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10
Seated Wide Grip Cable Rows 3x10
Side Lateral Dumbell Raises 3x10
Barbell Curl 3x8

Wednesday

Lower 1

Squat 3x5
Deadlift 2x5
Leg Curls 3x15
Leg Extensions 3x15
Standing Calf Raise 3x15
Calf Press 3x15

Friday

Upper 2

OHP 3x5
Pull Ups 3xMax
T.Bar Row 3x8
Close Grip Pulldown 3x10
Cable Flyes 3x12
Facepull 3x12
Dips 3x10

Sunday

Lower 2

Front Squat 3x8
SLDL 3x8
Leg Extension 3x15
Leg Curls 3x15
Standing Calf Raise 3x15
Calf Press 3x15


Tell me your honest opinion,what should i fix and how ...


Cheers !


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks ok to me. But don't stick to the same reps every week especially for the compound lifts. Switch em up from time to time. 5 x 5, 3x8, 10 x 3, occasionally do some heavy singles for 3 sets. Gotta throw all rep ranges at the compound lifts if u want to keep progressing. 

And you're natural and put 20 pounds on? Thats awesome brother and u should be proud of that


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 11, 2016)

Also try doing deadlifts before squats some weeks. I've never done a split like u are doing but seems good man. Just keep grinding hard and progressively using heavier weights.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 11, 2016)

More exercises doesn't necessarily equal hypertrophy...

Few things that can be changed but overall doesn't look too bad


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 11, 2016)

Are you sure? Is it packed?
I am not sure about back workout.What 3 excercises would be ideal to mix each week?Should it be 1 excercise for lats and 2 for middle?
Also,what about Upper 2?Are there enough excercises for chest?


----------



## Lilo (Oct 11, 2016)

You will see people swear by different stuff when it comes to isolation. You're looking to start a perfect program which won't happen. what I would personally do is just start one and make tweaks as you go. Focus on specific rep ranges, exercise placement in the workout, and overall intensity.

You want to be smart about it, I.e. Do one exercise that works as opposed to two that may not.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 11, 2016)

Get rid of those cable flies and add some db incline flies. One of my favorite chest accessory movements. Will keep shoulders and chest healthy too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> Are you sure?
> I am not sure about back workout.What 3 excercises would be ideal to mix each week?Should it be 1 excercise for lats and 2 for middle?
> Also,what about Upper 2?Are there enough excercises for chest?



Name a lat exercise that won't incorporate mid back.  Don't over think it.  You could do barbell rows for all of your back work and still build a huge thick back.

Your program looks like you are spending more time on isolation nonsense rather than the heavy compound lifts.

3x5 squats? Shit dude... how about 10x10 instead?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Name a lat exercise that won't incorporate mid back.  Don't over think it.  You could do barbell rows for all of your back work and still build a huge thick back.
> 
> Your program looks like you are spending more time on isolation nonsense rather than the heavy compound lifts.
> 
> 3x5 squats? Shit dude... how about 10x10 instead?


Hey now... Let's not kill the poor kid.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Name a lat exercise that won't incorporate mid back.  Don't over think it.  You could do barbell rows for all of your back work and still build a huge thick back.
> 
> Your program looks like you are spending more time on isolation nonsense rather than the heavy compound lifts.
> 
> 3x5 squats? Shit dude... how about 10x10 instead?



He needs to mix up the rep ranges for the compound lifts. Sticking to the same rep schemes will get old fast and he will stall out


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 12, 2016)

Why only on compound lifts?
So should i lets say pick a weight 75% of my max and stick with regular rep range.Then for following 3 weeks i will increase by 1 rep and by the end of the month i will increase the weight and return to original rep range.

Good idea?


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 12, 2016)

I added Kroc row instead of wide grip cable row ...

Btw,when doing back,should i be more focused on thickness rather than on wideness(spell)?First i thought to do on upper 1,2 excercises for thickness and 1 excercise for wideness.Then on upper 2 i would mix it(2 excercises for wideness etc).Now i am not so sure.

UPPER 1
Barbell Rows
Lat Pulldowns
Kroc Rows

UPPER 2
T.Bar Row
Pull Ups 
???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> Why only on compound lifts?
> So should i lets say pick a weight 75% of my max and stick with regular rep range.Then for following 3 weeks i will increase by 1 rep and by the end of the month i will increase the weight and return to original rep range.
> 
> Good idea?



Compound lifts build muscle all over the body. They also allow you to use more weight which will cause faster adaptations of the body.  Getting a pump isn't enough.  You need to add strength as well. Strength gains precede hypertrophy.

Working with the same %1rm in the same rep range will very quickly stall gains.  Mix up your rep ranges and percents.

One week do 65% for sets of 10
Next week do 75% for sets of 5
Next week do 85% for sets of 3

Then up your % by 2.5% and repeat 

Do assistance work to complement those lifts 

Then do isolation to bring up lagging muscles


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Compound lifts build muscle all over the body. They also allow you to use more weight which will cause faster adaptations of the body.  Getting a pump isn't enough.  You need to add strength as well. Strength gains precede hypertrophy.
> 
> Working with the same %1rm in the same rep range will very quickly stall gains.  Mix up your rep ranges and percents.
> 
> ...



understood,thanks !


----------



## automatondan (Oct 12, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> Are you sure?
> I am not sure about back workout.What 3 excercises would be ideal to mix each week?Should it be 1 excercise for lats and 2 for middle?
> Also,what about Upper 2?Are there enough excercises for chest?





PillarofBalance said:


> Compound lifts build muscle all over the body. They also allow you to use more weight which will cause faster adaptations of the body.  Getting a pump isn't enough.  You need to add strength as well. Strength gains precede hypertrophy.
> 
> Working with the same %1rm in the same rep range will very quickly stall gains.  Mix up your rep ranges and percents.
> 
> ...



Pillar was a nice guy and laid it out for you. This is what you want to do. You would be very wise to listen to his advice.

As far as back excercises, deads are king imo... You will put on a level of overall mass that will surpass all the other back stuff combined... But I also love wide grip lat pull-downs and close grip rows. I add accessory work in lagging areas, but those three exercises are the ones I go heaviest and focus most on (for back).


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 12, 2016)

One thing ...
Can facepulls be a back excercise as well?And if they are,should i change 1 back excercise to a chest excercise?(upper 2)


----------

